# Bentley's Boot Camp



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Cooper and I will be keeping an eye on Bentley's Boot Camp! Good luck .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself , we all spoil our puppies to some degree and I think most of us reach the point that you have now reached. Enough already with your nonsense little dog it's time to grow up and learn that there are others and there are rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ut ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lil Broadway. Better shape up or your dog house will be relegated to corragated cardboard and plastic sheeting.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Usually the older dogs let it go to a point, then they start correcting the puppy. It has worked this way for 8 dogs, over 36 years. We usually have 3 dogs at a time.

My first thought was don't stop classes, but the advantage of backing off a few weeks is he will go back to a different group of dogs. That will prevent him sliding into old habits. But take him to the stores and parks, so he is still exposed to others(both people and dogs) so he can practice good behavior.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I'm going to show Winston this thread so he knows what might happen if he doesn't behave!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't be too hard on yourself....as a first time puppy owner (as you are also) we made some mistakes with Belle that looking back if/when we get another puppy I would do 100% differently. At least you realized what you wanted to change while he is still young and you have time to alter your course. He will get it - it will just take a little time....but he is smart (almost too smart for his own good) and he will get it....he may not like it at first, but it will become second nature in no time.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Usually the older dogs let it go to a point, then they start correcting the puppy. It has worked this way for 8 dogs, over 36 years. We usually have 3 dogs at a time.
> 
> My first thought was don't stop classes, but the advantage of backing off a few weeks is he will go back to a different group of dogs. That will prevent him sliding into old habits. But take him to the stores and parks, so he is still exposed to others(both people and dogs) so he can practice good behavior.


In the beginning Ky would correct Bentley when he was biting her, probably because it hurt. But she stopped completely. I'm wondering if it's because she doesn't really know how to do it properly. She didn't know how to play, Bentley has been teaching her that. She doesn't understand how to react with other dogs I think because she was always tied to a tree and never, ever interacted with dogs or people until I got her. Either way, I'm going to fix it for her, I owe that to her.
Thanks for the reminder, I will take him out in public as part of his boot camp.

A thought just occurred to me. Yes we spoiled him but he is SO bullheaded and strong willed I'm wondering if this is a combo of being spoiled and genetics?? I just remembered that when we met his dad I was half scared to death. He was HUGE and I walked up to the fence he had a very deep, loud bark. He never stopped barking at us and he acted very intimidating. The breeder tried to tell him to cool it but he totally ignored her. I never gave it a second thought until today. hhhhmmmmm


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, that is so refreshing. Someone saying, there is a problem, I am responsible and I am going to fix it. You are off to a great start, and I look forward to watching his progress. Bentley will do great, training your husband may not be as easy. Good luck Bentley, and I am sure Ky is looking forward to Bentley's "transformation".


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

good for you, Joyce, for taking the reins! I wish I had just half of your commitment when it comes to training our dogs! I was letting Renny get away with too much since I rescued him. With consistency, he (and I!) are finally learning what's acceptable and what's not.


----------



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

I will be paying close attention to how Bentley's boot camp goes! We also spoiled our little Charlie on his first days home and had several accidents. Last night and today we've been crating and sticking to a schedule, with much better results. I'm sure we'll have a lot to learn from you and Bentley in the coming months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Questions for the breeders:*

Is it possible that 'some' of Bentley's problem is genetics? And if so will training correct it??


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I was thinking, you said that Ky used to correct him but she has stopped. Perhaps now that he has gotten a little older he has adult teeth and is using a softer mouth and thus isn't biting down so hard and hurting her. Sure, he is being a bully, but a soft-mouthed bully and that is why she isn't correcting as much. I have noticed that Winston still bites Riley just as much but he more "play bites" and uses a softer mouth so he gets corrected less.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have noticed with Tess that she was much more tolerant when Liza was little. It didn't help that Tess was ill at that time, of course. But now that Liza is getting a big girl (48 lbs), she doesn't put up with most of the nonsense anymore. It depends on what it is about. Like when Liza steals her bone, Tess will start by complaining to me, then walk up to Liza and stare at her (you should see Liza's stare back!) and then just grab the bone. Sometime Liza will snap at her, but I always step in when that happens. But when Liza just starts biting in her fur, she corrects her by working her on the ground and hold her. Usually it's Liza who starts complaining then. 
One difference between Tess and Ky is that for Tess, Liza never was a puppy she felt protective of. She let her do her puppy things (like completely ruining her tail) but she would never do as Ky did. I think that Tess and Liza will have a real 'talk/fight' about who is top dog pretty soon...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> I was thinking, you said that Ky used to correct him but she has stopped. Perhaps now that he has gotten a little older he has adult teeth and is using a softer mouth and thus isn't biting down so hard and hurting her. Sure, he is being a bully, but a soft-mouthed bully and that is why she isn't correcting as much. I have noticed that Winston still bites Riley just as much but he more "play bites" and uses a softer mouth so he gets corrected less.


Good point! He does have adult teeth and I have drilled the 'soft mouth' into him, that's one thing I haven't slacked off on so he gets it.
He refuses to walk by Ky without reaching over and biting her ear on the way by. Or stealing anything she has and she allows it. She acts like a too lenient mother which is why I'm taking over.
Also, yesterday before I started his boot camp he wanted a bite of my sandwich, I don't allow begging of any kind and he knows it. When I told him to go to bed he reached up and nipped my arm before running to his bed.
That did it. Let boot camp begin


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a mother-daughter pair of goldens. The mom is similar to Ky, in that she was mistreated before she came to us, although certainly not to the extent Ky was. The daughter is 2.5 years and started out like Bentley, thinking the world revolved around her. I was always hoped that Momma would tell off her bratty baby, but she never did until recently. In the fall, they were in a 4 acre field running, and baby kept pulling her mothers front leg out from under her, after about the 6th time this happened, momma had had enough and came up roaring, she chased her baby across the field until they came to me and baby was able to hide behind me, typical bully. It almost seems like the "baby" is now considered an adult and that behaviour is no longer tolerated.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Also, yesterday before I started his boot camp he wanted a bite of my sandwich, I don't allow begging of any kind and he knows it. When I told him to go to bed he reached up and nipped my arm before running to his bed.
> That did it. Let boot camp begin


Oh, he being a saucy little boy. Maybe is he just precocious and reaching adolescence a bit early.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> I have a mother-daughter pair of goldens. The mom is similar to Ky, in that she was mistreated before she came to us, although certainly not to the extent Ky was. The daughter is 2.5 years and started out like Bentley, thinking the world revolved around her. I was always hoped that Momma would tell off her bratty baby, but she never did until recently. In the fall, they were in a 4 acre field running, and baby kept pulling her mothers front leg out from under her, after about the 6th time this happened, momma had had enough and came up roaring, she chased her baby across the field until they came to me and baby was able to hide behind me, typical bully. It almost seems like the "baby" is not considered an adult and that behaviour is no longer tolerated.


WOOHOO!!!! Good for mommy!! I keep hoping that Ky will just get fed up and go steal her bone back or put him flat on his back like he does to other puppies but she just doesn't do it.
Maybe it's the fact that I'm much tougher on him right now, I'm not sure but this AM Bentley jumped on Ky's love seat and tried to push her off, she remained where she was and he jumped down. I secretly had a lil party in my head


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I firmly believe that, while the behavior itself is not genetic, the tendency to push your buttons is. Some dogs are just more easy going than others, some are easier to train than others, some are more stubborn, and so on. You train the dog you have, not the dog you wish you had.
Huge kudos to you for recognizing that you need to deal with this NOW. What you are doing is very similar to the "nothing in life is free" program, which is very successful with dogs who like to push. 
This is not directed at you, because you have recognized the issue and are moving on it, but one of my pet peeves is when people excuse behavior because "he/she is just a baby/puppy" etc. They are still saying it when the dog is TWO!!!! 
By the time a dog is about 7-8 months old, he has pretty well reached sexual maturity, which makes him about the human equivalent of 12-13 years old. No longer a baby by any stretch!!! More so, a willful, obnoxious teenager, and you really don't want to give an inch with them.
Anyway, good luck, stick to your guns, I'll enjoy reading your progress.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder if Ky wondered what was acceptable correction. I imagine since she was abused she may still be a little insecure esp in new situations and maybe she was unsure of what to do and did not want to do something that would disappoint you so she did nothing....maybe she was getting her cues from you and not being a hard*** as you were not until today when she see that you are being that way so she now knows it is OK and she is standing her ground and keeping her place on the love seat.....just a thought.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Good for mommy!! I keep hoping that Ky will just get fed up and go steal her bone back or put him flat on his back like he does to other puppies but she just doesn't do it.
> Maybe it's the fact that I'm much tougher on him right now, I'm not sure but this AM Bentley jumped on Ky's love seat and tried to push her off, she remained where she was and he jumped down. I secretly had a lil party in my head


I was so proud of mommy too. She has told her off once, since. It is almost like once she had told her off it once, it was easier the next time. But it certainly took her awhile. Bentley is smart, I wouldn't be surprised if he is beginning to get the idea.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bentley's mom - this is exactly why I'm always in a hurry to start training puppies. I agree with Barb above that it's likely you have a naturally SMART and active puppy who likes to throw his weight around. 

And Ky of course is probably very like my Jacks. I came home from church this morning to find a puppy trotting up to me with a tuft of Jacks' tail fur sticking out of his mouth.  

How I intend to handle this is cutting back on the amount of time that the two are left alone together. Probably the complicated thing I know is happening right now - and you may experience this.... 

Because Jacks knows I will step in and correct Bertie, he makes no attempt to correct Bertie himself. He either waits for me to come running, or he comes running to me. 

I went through the same thing with Jacks and Danny - and I know Bertie will grow out of it. And my comment re/Bentley is he will grow out of it too. 

I totally advise you KEEP him in the classes. But no more classes where the focus is on any other dogs or people or anything besides you. What you described in the other thread is exactly why I'm skipping puppy classes with Bertie. Any puppy playtime or pass the puppy games.... are a huge no-no.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> Bentley's mom - this is exactly why I'm always in a hurry to start training puppies. I agree with Barb above that it's likely you have a naturally SMART and active puppy who likes to throw his weight around.
> 
> And Ky of course is probably very like my Jacks. I came home from church this morning to find a puppy trotting up to me with a tuft of Jacks' tail fur sticking out of his mouth.
> 
> ...


Thank you. See, I've had a problem with that part for the entire 12 weeks of classes. We get there and the puppies are taken off leash to "play" for 15 minutes, then we train for 30 minutes and the last 15 minutes they're off leash again to "play".
Play involves rude behavior which I consistently voice my concern about but everyone there says I'm overreacting and they're "just being puppies". Then Bentley comes home and continues that behavior with Ky.
I'm not bad mouthing the trainer, I just don't want Bentley thinking that behavior is acceptable at class or at home.
I know that Bentley is smart because it amazes me how fast he learns something, the issue is that he only wants to do what he learns when HE decides to do it.

The other thing that confuses me is Ky does correct Bentley when they're outside, I've watched it from the window. But inside she doesn't correct him for anything, ever.

I knew raising a puppy wouldn't be easy but I'm running into things I had no clue about. And I have a very strong willed puppy. All I can do now is try to correct my past mistakes and turn Bentley into the fine GR I know he can be.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great job! I'm sure Bentley will get it through his thick skull. I think he might be entering that dreaded teenage stage. Sit down, buckle up and hold on for dear life! 

Our trainer told us yesterday that between 9-12 months, were the absolute hardest on her and she felt so overwhelmed and unprepared. Which kinda puts into perspective what the teenager months are going to bring. 

Bear is starting to "think about it" which I'm going to drill out of him, come hell or high water. 

Your going to do fantastic! And Bentley is going to end up a model citizen. Cause he's got two awesome Moms.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I really love reading your stories about your life with your two dogs, Joyce. I have to admit I giggled a bit reading this, I can hear the love for Bentley in your post. You are such a great owner. I am definitely going to pay close attention to his progress as I have a very strong willed puppy that I know I have to be on top of or she will rule the roost. Now, how well I do that is a different story, lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you. See, I've had a problem with that part for the entire 12 weeks of classes. We get there and the puppies are taken off leash to "play" for 15 minutes, then we train for 30 minutes and the last 15 minutes they're off leash again to "play".
> Play involves rude behavior which I consistently voice my concern about but everyone there says I'm overreacting and they're "just being puppies". Then Bentley comes home and continues that behavior with Ky.
> I'm not bad mouthing the trainer, I just don't want Bentley thinking that behavior is acceptable at class or at home.
> I know that Bentley is smart because it amazes me how fast he learns something, the issue is that he only wants to do what he learns when HE decides to do it.
> ...


Joyce,

Does Ky correct Bentley in front of you or only outside when you are inside. I'm wondering if you are around if she expects you to to it and if you are not then she steps in?

I to love reading yours posts, and even though I've never met Bentley or Ky have a really big soft spot in my heart for those two.

I'm glad you are taking these measures and honestly I am glad that someone is going through this before I do that I can learn from and listen too. I'm sure with our Emma being a smaller dog that Sage will try to rule over her too, and while I do believe in letting them work it out, I also believe if it is to much I have a responsibility to Emma to step in...just as I did with my children.

Good luck...I will be watching for updates.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We just got back from our boot camp walk. He knows how to loose leash walk so part of the walk I make him heel and the 2nd half I've allowed him to "be a dog" and walk anyway he wants as long as he doesn't pull he can sniff and smell to his hearts content. That was before.
Now I make him heel for the entire walk. No sniffing or smelling or messing around. This is my time and on my time we act like a respectful puppy. When he's on his time he can do things that he wants to do but those times are few and far between at the moment.
I know he's frustrated because he has 3 cardboard boxes that he cherishes, he's had them for months. After our walk he came into the living room and immediately started ripping his boxes to shreds. I just went over without saying a word and picked up the pieces and threw them away then sat back down. It's probably best that he can't speak because he was giving me the stink eye so I can imagine what nasty things he was saying to me in his head.


Mayve: No, Ky used to correct him in front of us and we made sure to not even look in their direction because I wanted her to know she wasn't doing anything wrong.
Now she only corrects him outside when they're alone. I don't know why that is but I do know that her princess house is very special to her and he does everything he can think of to rule it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have the impression that Bentley met his match here and quite literally is wondering WTH is going on.....I feel a bit sad for him, but I'm with ya, sometimes tuff love is the best thing we can give our children and our beasts....


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Joyce .....you have a hearty Yay from NZ. Bentley sounds very similar to Loki .....strong-willed, dominant & with a tendency to bully if allowed to get away with it. We spotted that in Loki's nature from about ten weeks old, when he grew bigger than our little papillon, who at 11lbs is a big boy! 

As small as he is, Jontay has stood up for himself right from word go ...he will allow Loki a certain amount of leniency, but when he has had enough of being pushed around the room, he will go for it! He will rush at Loki, snapping & barking like crazy for a few seconds ...never biting, just snapping near his face. Loki will almost fall over in surprise/shock. I used to tell Jontay off, but my trainer told me to let him do it, as he needed to know he had our support putting this rude puppy in his place, so now I let Jontay do that, unless he does it just because Loki has accidentally bumped into him when playing with us, or when playing with a toy. Only once has Loki tried to nip at Jontay & I spotted it & yes I yelled at him "Loki stop that!" & he has never done it since ...that was weeks ago. 

Loki is the fifth puppy we have raised, but the first time we have raised a puppy on its own. in the past, we have always had two puppies together, which we have actually found easier. We have had to be very firm with Loki from an early age, & he has had some yelling at from time to time, but always gets cuddled when the bad behaviour has stopped & he comes up looking sad & contrite. I have always used Timeout in his ex pen for excessive rudeness which cannot be corrected verbally, or by pulling him away, & he responds very well to Timeout. Nowadays, I often only have to look at him, point to the ex pen & say in a firm voice, louder than usual, Timeout? & he will cease the bad behaviour & lay down on the floor with a chew stick. He hardly ever has to go into timeout now, but when he does, instead of leaping up & barking initially, he just sits quietly & looks up at me ...quite heartbreaking really. I have never had to leave him in Timeout for more than fifteen mins ...usually it is less than five mins & then he comes out well-behaved. If he does start up again, I put him back in for around two mins & let him out, & that has always corrected his bad behaviour. Do you have a safe place you can put Bentley into Timeout for a few mins until he settles down & reflects upon his behaviour? It has worked so well for Loki, so maybe it will work for Bentley too. I guess we all find ways which work for us best ...it is just a matter of finding them. 

The first two times Loki attended CGC class, at around fifteen weeks old, his behaviour was not good ...first class he would not leave the only other dog in class alone ...jumping on him, humping him. It was horrible. Second class he met up with lots of small breed puppies of the same age, but so much smaller, & rampaged around the room bowling them over in his excitement, much to my horror & the outrage of everyone else. Yesterday, at his last class of the year, a bunch of new pups was attending CGC class ......& yes, every single one of them was a small-breed puppy or adult dog. We feared the worse, but actually he behaved very well with the way he approached them, much to my relief. The one time he did step out of line & kept going back to a Maltese terrier of a year old who the trainer was working with, after she had gently pushed him him away twice, she Really let him know who was the boss. She pushed him so hard with her hand at the side of his face, that he was forced to step back, but went back to the dog straight away ....& then she pushed him even more roughly, screaming at him "get out". I actually thought she had struck him twice in the face, but my DH said it was more like a really hard shove. I don't know who was more shocked ...Loki or me. But it worked & he trotted off to lay in the shade & contemplate the world from the sidelines! I will be following your progress with interest. As long as firm discipline is coupled with displays of love & praise when Bentley responds, I have no doubt at all that it will go well for you all.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dwyllis: Yes, Bentley goes behind the baby gate ie: puppy jail for time outs. He knows the routine, I give him one warning then if he persists I say time out and he walks in there & I close the gate :doh:

UPDATE: I just got off the phone with Bentley's breeder. I asked her about Dakota (daddy) because he was HUGE & intimidating when I met him so I'm thinking some of it is genetics. She seemed insulted that I asked. She said Dakota was a typical GR puppy, hard headed, strong willed and hard to teach but when he turned 2 all of that went away and he is the gentle giant that I met :doh:
She said he only behaves that way when strangers are on the property. I asked how much does Dakota weigh she said...wait for it....




















162 lbs :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

I knew he was huge but................


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I no nothing about Bentley's breeder, no idea who it is, but I have not found that to be the case "....typical GR puppy, hard headed, strong willed and hard to teach..." with TYPICAL golden retriever puppies. Generally they are sweet, willing, and very easy to teach. 
I can't believe his father is that big! That's, well, shameful.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I just looked up the height for a male GR. It says, 22-24" at withers. She said Dakota is 162 lbs and 28". She said they come from "big stock" WTH does that even mean???
Sounds to me like I'm going to have to start piling away even more money than I thought for Bentley's possible health problems :doh:

hotel4dogs: He comes from a BYB because I didn't know any better until I found this site. I'm shaking inside now. I have read enough on here to know to expect health issues but now that I see the size discrepancy, I'm down hearted. Poor Bentley.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

You go show Bentley who's boss! I feel bad for Ky 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I just looked up the height for a male GR. It says, 22-24" at withers. She said Dakota is 162 lbs and 28". She said they come from "big stock" WTH does that even mean???
> Sounds to me like I'm going to have to start piling away even more money than I thought for Bentley's possible health problems :doh:
> 
> hotel4dogs: He comes from a BYB because I didn't know any better until I found this site. I'm shaking inside now. I have read enough on here to know to expect health issues but now that I see the size discrepancy, I'm down hearted. Poor Bentley.


Even though 28" is really tall, I don't think he should be 162 lbs! He must be VERY overweight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Even though 28" is really tall, I don't think he should be 162 lbs! He must be VERY overweight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


When I saw him the day I picked up Bentley he didn't look fat, just huge. And intimidating. My plan was to take pics of both parents for the baby book but he scared me so badly that we just left :doh:
(of course I was nervous and he had a big, beautiful, flowing coat so who knows how much fat was under there)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, don't feel too badly.
My Tiny, who will (God willing) be 16 in March, is from a PET STORE.
I learned my lesson, because her temperament isn't the true "heart of gold", so I said NO MORE PET STORE DOGS.
And got my Toby, my heart dog, from a BYB! His parents were both under 2, neither had any clearances. Found his litter in a newspaper and liked the price, figured it was better than a pet store. WRONG. 
His parents were both big, as was he, and he had a lot of health issues, but he lived to a very cheerful almost 14 years old. He had a wonderful temperament and I simply adored him.
So I got Tito from a "real" breeder. Live and learn. We all started somewhere.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> When I saw him the day I picked up Bentley he didn't look fat, just huge. And intimidating. My plan was to take pics of both parents for the baby book but he scared me so badly that we just left :doh:
> (of course I was nervous and he had a big, beautiful, flowing coat so who knows how much fat was under there)


LOL for some reason, I read that he could have be hiding knives under his coat and that's why you were so scared!! 

I just can't believe a GR who is 4 inches taller than standard is over TWICE as heavy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> LOL for some reason, I read that he could have be *hiding knives under his coat* and that's why you were so scared!!
> 
> I just can't believe a GR who is 4 inches taller than standard is over TWICE as heavy!
> 
> ...


Ok I'm almost sick to my stomach over this and you made me laugh. Thank you


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Joyce--My advice: please don't stress. Bentley will be whatever size he will be. And he will get trained and get better as he gets older. He is only 5 months old. Try to be patient.

As far as size goes, as you know, Max is a big boy. His father was tall, probably at least 28 inches and was incredibly sweet. Max's mother was on the small side. He is from a BYB. Like you, I had never heard of clearances or breed standards until I joined the forum.

When we got him, we thought maybe 100 pounds at maturity. Max is around 150 pounds now and 29+ inches tall. :doh: That is 25% taller than the AKC standard and twice as heavy. He has been losing weight. But he is "big boned" and has huge muscle mass. We are concerned because generally the "giant" breeds live shorter lives than the smaller breeds. There is nothing that can be done about that now other than control his diet. We do know that he has the bone structure and muscles to support his size.

From reading this forum, I have learned that there are plenty of Goldens smaller than the standard, and also some bigger. They are all Goldens, however, and the most important trait is not size, but temperament. The way you describe "Broadway Bentley" I think you have a puppy with a great, Golden Retriever, personality. Work with him and after maybe a few bumps in the road, you will have a great dog.

As far as health issues in general, our last Golden, Chewy, was a pet store dog. She lived to be 14 1/2 and never had a sick vet visit. Our Golden before Chewy, Golda, also was healthy and lived to be 12+. We adopted her from an acquaintance and never knew her background. Any dog, even one with the finest pedigree, can have health issues.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hey Joyce--My advice: please don't stress. Bentley will be whatever size he will be. And he will get trained and get better as he gets older. He is only 5 months old. Try to be patient.
> 
> As far as size goes, as you know, Max is a big boy. His father was tall, probably at least 28 inches and was incredibly sweet. Max's mother was on the small side. He is from a BYB. Like you, I had never heard of clearances or breed standards until I joined the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for talking me off the ledge...again! I shouldn't have called the breeder. I'm happy to hear about Chewy and Golda! That's what I'm going to hang my hat on instead of stats!

It's been a rough 2 days for Bentley but I can see slow progress. Also, I see a difference in Ky. Since I started cracking down on him she has stepped up and doesn't allow him to steal from her.
I guess 2 dogs at once is a bit more complex than I thought. I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing until he learns manners, even if that's when he's 3 

I have been calling him to me when he's behaving and giving him cuddles. I think there's something to this tough love


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Joyce - all discussion regarding the breeder aside (162 lbs? wow....) - you probably would be going through the same issues were Bentley from elsewhere. And it's not your fault. 

As I said earlier - he sounds like he's a smart and dominant little soul. He just needs time to mature + a lot of daily training. And keep going to classes. 

@behavior indoors vs outside - could be Ky knows she's supposed to behave herself in the house and has been allowed to rough house outside.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We also got our first golden from a BYB. We lucked out big time with Amber. She was all that a golden should be. She had a flaw of a white spot on her chest. It just made her better for us.

When I started looking for our current golden, I knew a tiny bit more. Enough to look for clearances and to check the size of the parents, but not much more. I've learned a bunch from being on this forum. 

You're doing great with your dogs. Keep up the tough love.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And keep in mind he is just 5 months old, he is supposed to do a lot of puppy nonsense, cause he's still a puppy! Work on manners and being well behaved of course, but let him be silly too!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> And keep in mind he is just 5 months old, he is supposed to do a lot of puppy nonsense, cause he's still a puppy! Work on manners and being well behaved of course, but let him be silly too!


This is what I'm struggling with now. He must learn manners the question is how to do that without breaking his spirit. I love his personally, Ky is my serious one Bentley is the class clown, the comic relief, my goofball. 
I'm trying to ease up just a touch and keep the training fun but at the same time I need him to understand that the only choice he has it to be well mannered. 
A couple of times today I felt bad and wanted to go back to the way it was but I know he will learn if I'm consistent with training. His little face has the ability to melt my heart and make me feel guilty. 
Well played Bentley, well played.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Joyce
As many have said keep in mind he is still a puppy. Nothing wrong with a well behaved puppy, but we need to keep it fun at the same time. It sure is a fine gray line when it comes to knowing how much to let a puppy get away with. Abby started just being crazy when I got her food out, had to get your hand out of the way fast. I put a stop to that, I now make her sit and watch me pour the food in her bowl and when I tell her good girl she can than eat. Good Luck but remember let Bently be a crazy puppy once in a while.

Mike


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Day 3

Thanks for all the advice everybody! I'm feeling much better about our progress. This AM on our walk I went back to letting him have half of the walk to sniff and just have fun since walks have really never been a problem for us.
As for boot camp training, I've decided to be drill like only when necessary for instance when he has his "sudden deaf" episodes or jumping to nip at my arm when he doesn't get his way ect.
We are going to continue our hourly 10 minutes training exercises but I am keeping them fun and playful so he enjoys the time while reinforcing the commands.
I called one of the neighbors this AM about getting all the dogs together again, they've been put on hold until after the holidays, but we're going to get as many together as possible because I think since I know all these dogs it will be a better way to let Bentley play with dogs and learn manners at the same time, these dogs are good about policing themselves and don't stand for rude behavior so that's probably the best way for Bentley to learn he can't bully all dogs like he does Ky and the puppies at class.
Wed at graduation I'm going to speak to our trainer about more classes but make it known that I want a class where they're not let off leash to chew on each other, if she doesn't have a class like that we will look elsewhere.
I think it's going to be ok :crossfing Bentley is different then all the adult dogs I've had, maybe because he's a puppy, maybe he's strong willed but after he learns something is not allowed he will continue to see if he can get away with doing it over & over.
I want him to learn but I want him to remain my Broadway Bentley too ♥


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I think getting Bentley together with other dogs that won't put up with his 'bully' type play is a good idea and the best way for him to learn, but I would suggest starting slowly with one or two other dogs. My rescued lab mix was much a 'contact' player (would charge at and 'run through' the other dogs) my golden 'took him out' (pinned him a couple of times, and snarked in his face) and he gained a lot of respect for other dogs. Sometimes they just need to learn another play style, some dogs love rough play (lots of 'hard' contact), some are chasers and runners, and some love to wrestle.
Keep your walks enjoyable for both of you, at home focus on rewarding (praise and/or treats) any and all offered behaviors you do like (as well as the ones you ask for). Remember dogs do what is rewarding to them, if Bentley is laying quiet chewing on a toy, or sits without you asking him, or just pays attention to you, take the opportunity to let him know you like that. We tend to 'ignore' good behavior, - oh my! the dog is quiet- don't disturb him - rather than reward it and give our dog all kinds of attention when he is being 'naughty' (so he learns that being 'naughty' is a good thing (for him)).


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

Joyce, I love your posts. I share your insecurities over raising a puppy as I too am now raising Sasha after not having raised a pup in over a decade, but I am confident Bentley will turn out to be a handsome, well-behaved GR because you are so very dedicated to training and raising him the best way possible! 

Your boot camp has inspired me, and I love the way you describe Bentley's "sudden deaf" episodes LOL. Best of luck, and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm happy to report that today was a really good day. We had several fun walks, 10 min training every hr which we kept fun. Bentley & Ky had fun playing together outside and in the house he seems to be respecting all of us a tad bit more. 
I think if I just stick with this routine I'm going to end up with a great adult GR while also maintaining his goofyness. I'm going to bed happy tonight.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Good stuff, Bentleysmom.

I agree Hotel4Dog's observation that too many people excuse bad behavior as "typically puppy behavior." That drives me nuts as well. Year-old Goldens constantly biting to the point of bruising, or shredding a couch is inexcusable. In fact, I wouldn't tolerate that at any age, and I'm amazed at how many people do.

I ran into a guy who has a 6 month old pitbull-lab mix today. He was complaining about difficulties with house training. I described crate training, and how well it worked with Bella. He didn't understand the concept, and said he couldn't lock him in a crate. I guess he'll just have to keep cleaning up his dog's pee. Someone else suggested that having him neutered might help with house training. I kept my mouth shut in regards to that, because I know ZIP about whether or not that's true, but his rationale for not having him neutered blew my mind. He wants his dog to experience sex at least once in his life before he has him neutered.:doh: Yes, you heard that right. Poor dog actually has a good temperment, but is staring at some tough odds with that guy as his owner.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

Good move! A lot of golden Mom's 'Dad's would benefit from this post. Everyone is happy with a little structure and defined boundaries. I have to work on my wife from treating Brinkley from the table; any room available in the boot camp? Good luck!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Pez said:


> Good move! A lot of golden Mom's 'Dad's would benefit from this post. Everyone is happy with a little structure and defined boundaries. I have to work on my wife from treating Brinkley from the table; *any room available in the boot camp?* Good luck!


For Brinkley or your wife?  









Everyone!!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Day 3
> 
> I think it's going to be ok :crossfing Bentley is different then all the adult dogs I've had, maybe because he's a puppy, maybe he's strong willed but after he learns something is not allowed he will continue to see if he can get away with doing it over & over.
> I want him to learn but I want him to remain my Broadway Bentley too ♥


I say that daily about Tayla. She is different from either of my other two. I've never had to watch everything this long. She grabs everything. She drinks out of the toilet, she has actually tried to climb bookshelves and a microwave rack in the kitchen to get to something on top. My problem is that she is probably the smartest dog I've ever had and she tries to figure out things that are better left unfigured. Right now I'm working on her grabbing things. I've been trading her for them and she has gotten much better at giving them up, but now I see that she may be grabbing them for the reward later. So I'm mixing it up. Sometimes she gets a treat for giving it back and sometimes she gets the sound of the air can sprayed behind my back. You just never know. I'm trying to be better at catching her before she grabs things. It's like having a toddler in the house.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

woo ... i just read this entire thread. I've been so busy with finals i can finally come to the forum and catch up. Sounds like Bentley is in trouble uh ooh I better tell chester his friend is acting up so he doesn't follow his paws.

I think its good what your doing with Bentley. i too hate to see people give excuses as to why their dog acts a certain way. Chester and I have been working on jumping on people, i find that to be extremely rude. He once jumped ontop of a lady who was just saying hi to me. So our training for these past few days is having him sit next to me while someone speaks to me. I want him to learn just because someone talks to me doesn't mean they want a 45lb golden jumping on them.

Don't be so hard on yourself either. They are puppies and give us that soft cuddly face and they get away with it. It happens to all of us. But the difference is that you are able to admit it and correct it. Many people just give up and let the dog do whatever they want. As for health issues, I am on the same boat as you I got chester from a lady in pa i was so stubborn I wanted a puppy NOW i couldn't wait. I didn't care what health clearances was but from joining this forum and learning about them. I know once i get my second dog (im not sure if I will do the puppy stage again, but who knows) I will be getting him/her from a reputable breeder with clearances and all. I hope the training goes well and Chester and I will keep checking up on it to see how you guys are doing.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't believe that I'm already seeing a difference since Bentley started boot camp! 
I have a 'no kitchen' rule for the dogs. I say 'spot' and Ky goes to her spot at one door to the kitchen. I've been trying to get Bentley to go to a spot at the other door of the kitchen but he wasn't doing well so I would just close the baby gate and say when he's older he'll get it.
I've incorporated 'spot' training into our 10 min every hr sessions because I'm no longer going for the whole "he's too young" nonsense.
Tonight I started cooking dinner and I said SPOT. I almost fell over when Ky went to her spot and Bentley went to his!! And he stayed there until I released him!!
I'm really happy that I waited to get a puppy until after I retired because I'm able to spend a lot of time working with him. I do house cleaning in 50 minute intervals so we don't miss a training exercise.
Bentley's getting the hang of it too, it's almost like he can tell time. The past two hours just about when the 50 minutes were up he came over to me like he knew it was time. Sometimes dogs intelligence level is a little scary 
I really think he enjoys the structure of all of it. He seems more calm, definitely more respectful. He has been leaving Ky alone when she has a toy instead of stealing from her. I think Ky knows too because she's been initiating play with Bentley far more often.

Boot camp...it's a good thing


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I can't believe that I'm already seeing a difference since Bentley started boot camp!
> I have a 'no kitchen' rule for the dogs. I say 'spot' and Ky goes to her spot at one door to the kitchen. I've been trying to get Bentley to go to a spot at the other door of the kitchen but he wasn't doing well so I would just close the baby gate and say when he's older he'll get it.
> I've incorporated 'spot' training into our 10 min every hr sessions because I'm no longer going for the whole "he's too young" nonsense.
> Tonight I started cooking dinner and I said SPOT. I almost fell over when Ky went to her spot and Bentley went to his!! And he stayed there until I released him!!
> ...


Wow really makes me want to start since I'm done with school until January 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah! We're doin' a happy dance for you!! 
Now you can lavish them in praise 

Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I can't believe that I'm already seeing a difference since Bentley started boot camp!
> I have a 'no kitchen' rule for the dogs. I say 'spot' and Ky goes to her spot at one door to the kitchen. I've been trying to get Bentley to go to a spot at the other door of the kitchen but he wasn't doing well so I would just close the baby gate and say when he's older he'll get it.
> I've incorporated 'spot' training into our 10 min every hr sessions because I'm no longer going for the whole "he's too young" nonsense.
> Tonight I started cooking dinner and I said SPOT. I almost fell over when Ky went to her spot and Bentley went to his!! And he stayed there until I released him!!
> ...


Oh yeah!!! Great job!!! We have a similar command while we're cooking in the kitchen. I'll tell him "mat" and he'll run over to his mat, spin around and lay down. We're not 100% on him staying there all the time but he's doing better. 

Everyone at puppy class was jealous because Bear had "mat" command down and the trainer was praising how well he was behaving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Doug said:


> Yeah! We're doin' a happy dance for you!!
> Now you can lavish them in praise
> 
> Keep up the awesome work


Thanks, I've incorporated that into boot camp too. When he would play by himself I used to leave him alone because I didn't want to disturb him. Now I make it a point to interrupt him to tell him what a good boy he is. To my surprise he accepts the love & praise then goes right back to playing. Who knew??


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I've incorporated that into boot camp too. When he would play by himself I used to leave him alone because I didn't want to disturb him. Now I make it a point to interrupt him to tell him what a good boy he is. To my surprise he accepts the love & praise then goes right back to playing. Who knew??



Way to go Bentley and you too Joyce for being so dedicated to him and Ky. Again just wanted to say I appreciate these posts, hopefully I will have learned from reading about your adventures, trials and triumphs! I know puppies are cute and tend to get away with some things because they are so cute...but I also know from past mistakes that what is cute at 11 pounds is not so cute at 50 pounds....:wave:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well we're coming to the end of day 4 of boot camp. I couldn't be happier! Bentley is much more fun to be around now. I've also noticed him making choices to be good, he'll walk over to Ky when she has her bone and just stand there for a second like he's thinking "should I or shouldn't I? No, I shouldn't" and he walks away and leaves her to enjoy her bone in peace.

I think the biggest thing Bentley has taught me in boot camp is that no matter how well you 'think' you're puppy knows something, you still have to reinforce that training every single day.

Today instead of 10 minutes every hour I've been training him 20 minutes every two hours. This gives me more time to get things done and him more play time. He's only getting treats in training occasionally so he never quite knows when to expect one and he really looks happy when he does get a treat for doing something right.

Today it's rainy and nasty out so Ky has been in the house all day. I didn't want her to feel left out so I've trained her a couple of times today too. She's such a good dog she doesn't really need it but as long as she enjoys it I'll keep doing it.

I only wish I would have started boot camp the day Bentley came home


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What kind of regimen are you using? Can you share your awesome tips with us?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not doing anything special, for us it's more about making sure we train together several times a day. That's why I started with 10 min every hour.
Right after he has breakfast and potty break we have our 1st session. This one I keep simple, only the things he's great at like sit, stay, down, come ect. I just want him to understand that when I ask him to do something I expect him to do it NOW and quickly. He was getting to the point of either ignoring me or taking his time doing it, for instance, I'd say sit and sometimes he'd try to walk away or sit v-e-r-y slowly.
During training when I say sit his bum has to hit the floor immediately, if not then I say nothing, no praise, no treat nothing. I just make him do it again. When I get a fast sit he gets over the top praise and sometimes a treat (but I use them sparingly).

I want to keep things fun and don't want him to get bored so I have added things that we never worked on before. In boot camp he's learning to play dead which is fun for both of us.
Also we practice leave it while practicing other things. I watched kikopups video and got this idea so while we're training I lay food all around us. A sandwich on the coffee table, roast beef on a plate on the floor, cookies on my chair ect. He has to do the training without looking at the food. He does pretty well with it but I giggle to myself sometimes when he raises his head and sniffs the air just to smell something yummy. 

The focus for us is just to consistently train and to keep it fun so he looks forward to it. I never show displeasure if he does it wrong I only make him repeat it.
Today I was out of ideas so I taught him to roll his beach ball using his nose from the living room to the back room and back again. I swear he was smiling while doing it but he was learning too.

I wish I had a magic bullet that I could tell you about but I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm winging it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Also we practice leave it while practicing other things. I watched kikopups video and got this idea so while we're training I lay food all around us. A sandwich on the coffee table, roast beef on a plate on the floor, cookies on my chair ect. He has to do the training without looking at the food. He does pretty well with it but I giggle to myself sometimes when he raises his head and sniffs the air just to smell something yummy.
> 
> I wish I had a magic bullet that I could tell you about but I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm winging it.


This!! 

I've been stressing over this for a week now. Bear has his finals on January 5th and the test is to ignore a heap of treats on the floor. If he doesn't ignore it, he doesn't graduate. 

It's been SO HARD to get this one down. He's great with kibble, but anything high value and it's pulling teeth to get him to focus on me. 

Our trainer told us to work up in steps for the aversion. First you hold the food above their head. If they ignore you, treat. Then you hold it in front of them, then in an open palm, then in an open palm on the floor, then on the floor, then drop it on the floor, etc. At some point, he shouldn't even try to go for the food. We'll do great only after he's had a min or two to realize the pattern. 

I really really don't want him to fail.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I had already taught him 'leave it', I don't know about the steps you've been taught. I assume that's the correct way to do it but like I said, I'm winging it so all I did was lay the food out and with him on leash we walked by the food over, and over, and over again. If he looked at the food I said uh uh, leave it! and kept walking. If he didn't look at it I praised him to high heaven!
When he got to the point of walking by without looking I started letting him off leash to train but still, he was not allowed to look at the food.
I'm probably doing this all wrong but it's getting results so I'm happy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

They never went over "leave it" in class. Or "drop it" for that matter. :doh:

I taught him leave it b/c we have cats and they don't like to play with the puppy. I just don't think he'll get it solid in the two week before his finals. Ugh. We were told we cannot use commands, he has to be able to ignore the food all on his own. 

I guess, all I can do it train train train train train train train and train some more. Eventually he'll get it. I'm trying to drop things randomly off leash, but he's too fast for me to even say leave it. :yuck: So we don't get to do it. Though, he did leave my cold medicine alone when I dropped it. THANK GOD! 

I worry that allowing him to eat off the floor at all is confusing him. Maybe I should just set the rule - no eating off the floor. :crossfing


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's only been 4 days that Bentley has been training with food all around us. By having him on leash while walking past the food it made it much easier to reinforce leave it, I would 'snap' the leash a little if he was being stubborn but it didn't take him long to figure out that by leaving that food alone he was getting something he likes even better which is praise.
Although I admit that now at the end of each training session I end up giving him a bite of roast beef...I figure he's earned it


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella's mini-camp:

Bella is a little stubborn with coming inside when she's out in the yard. The last two days, I've had to knock on the window from inside, holding the jar of peanut butter. That's gets her moving ASAP. I don't use the "come" command when it's time to go back in, because I can't enforce it. She has a very good "come" from a sit-stay, but not so much when she's sniffing the snow, and eating rabbit poop.

Today, I let her out while holding the end of a 50 ft lead, and practiced the "come" command. If she doesn't come IMMEDIATELY, I start reeling her in, and give her a treat. She got the hint after the first two times. 

Other than "come" while playing in the yard, she's doing pretty good, but I'm fully prepared to expand her mini-camp if needed.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've stopped using the word 'come' when he's out back because my DH over uses it. Instead I use 'cookie'. He comes running every time


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a youtube video that shows one way of teaching a dog to ignore objects such as food. It is called It's Yer Choice.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I've stopped using the word 'come' when he's out back because my DH over uses it. Instead I use 'cookie'. He comes running every time



I use "peanut butter," and give her a little bit on a popsicle stick when gets in the house. Ever since it snowed, it hasn't worked as well. Showing her the jar through the window gets her moving.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ah yes, now I see what you mean about the snow. We have just a little this AM & Bentley decided to completely ignore me when I called him in just now.
I went out after him in the snow BAREFOOT. Momma's not happy right now


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> ah yes, now I see what you mean about the snow. We have just a little this AM & Bentley decided to completely ignore me when I called him in just now.
> I went out after him in the snow BAREFOOT. Momma's not happy right now


I can't catch Bella if I go out to get her. Did about a dozen recalls with the 50 ft lead this morning in the yard. In between, I let her sniff around and do what she wants. I tried as much as possible to keep it fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I use "peanut butter," and give her a little bit on a popsicle stick when gets in the house. Ever since it snowed, it hasn't worked as well. Showing her the jar through the window gets her moving.


I learned from you! I held my hand out like I had a treat and he came running in...sucker LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I'm officially ending boot camp today. A remarkable thing has happened. The last 2 days have been quite busy so our training sessions had to be cut back. BUT...I see a huge difference in Bentley. All of a sudden he does what I ask.
I no longer need to keep returning him to his 'spot'when I'm cooking, he goes to it and stays there. Last night I gave them both a marrow bone and he never even tried to get Ky's.

I think boot camp was very useful and it really convinced him that he doesn't get to make the decisions around here but I think it has served it's purpose. Of course I can always blow my bugle and start it again if the need arises but for now we have peace.

I never wanted Bentley to act like "the perfect puppy", he's not a circus performer, he's our pet but I do insist that he's well behaved and well mannered.
I will continue training for a couple of short sessions a day because it's something that we both enjoy and he really loves to learn new things but he has graduated from boot camp as of today 

Good job Broadway!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Good job Joyce and Bentley. Merry Christmas to you all. I love hearing about Both Bentley and Ky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Good job Joyce and Bentley. Merry Christmas to you all. I love hearing about Both Bentley and Ky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and your family!
It was a blast watching the dogs open gifts this AM and Santa brought me a new camera...more pictures coming


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Bentley sounds as if he is doing well in his Boot Camp! I've only followed to page six, so hopefully nothing untoward in next two pages. Loki's dad was a ver big guy & barking a lot, but in an outdoor cage when I saw the puppies. Loki is a big guy ....must be coming up to 60 lbs at a week over five months old ....he seems to have added weight since we have not been able to go on walks due to his throat Hotspot & not being able to wear collar or harness. Went for an off-leash walk in the park Christmas Eve & a short walk with collar on last night at 11pm when it was a bit cooler. Taking him to a forest today. He is really uncomfortable in our sweltering heat ....sponging him down every half an hour & have fan on. This morning, for the first time, I put my plate of buttered toast on the table in front of him & said Leave It & he stared fixedly at it. Unbelievably, he left it. I rewarded him with a couple of bits of toast, which he loves. So nice to see training actually working in practical situations.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, it's a wonderful payday when you see training at work! Today I cooked a prime rib roast, before cooking I cut off 2 bones for the dogs. Ky doesn't care for raw bones but I wanted to offer her one anyway.
Bentley ate his in no time flat, Ky put hers on her bed (and of course tried to bury it) she went outside and I watched Bentley circle the living room trying not to look at Ky's bone. I got up and went in the kitchen where he couldn't see me but I could see him. It was like watching an angel on one shoulder and devil on the other, he was struggling with his decision. In the end he went to his bed and sat there, he was drooling like a faucet but he didn't touch her bone.
All that training was worth it today!


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Yay! Bentley has graduated from Boot Camp, & the angel won over the devil. Yes, it's wonderful to see training working in everyday situations .....now why couldn't our trainer been around to see Loki's little victory. He becomes so unfocused at class, it's hard to even get him to respond to even the most basic commands. He was getting better, but now we have to go through weeks of no classes. Trainer gave us the CGC Foundation book to work through .....13 separate lessons to be tested on. Loki would do really well through the first three, & might do ok through the next two, but we have a lot to practice on!


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

How wonderful for you and Bentley! What a great Christmas present, no? It sounds like your bond has deepened as well. Thanks for sharing your boot camp stories with us


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Joyce, Bentley is becoming a big boy. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him and Ky from your new camera.


----------



## bethmomoftwins (Dec 6, 2012)

read this whole thread and thank you for all the advice bentley's mom and everyone who chimed in. very valuable information- looking forward to starting training our new puppy as soon as she arrives!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

bethmomoftwins said:


> read this whole thread and thank you for all the advice bentley's mom and everyone who chimed in. very valuable information- looking forward to starting training our new puppy as soon as she arrives!


Thank you. Good luck! I found this method to be very helpful for us. It also didn't allow me to get lazy and miss training him because I was also in boot camp


----------

